# ADA Fertiliser system - Info wanted :)



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2010)

Hey all.  I'm interested to know if you guys have any links to a comprehensive ADA fert writeup, regarding the purpose of each product, and the dosing.

Now, the Steps are easy enough.  Step 1 for 1 - 3 months after setup, Step 2 for up to a year etc, and one pump/5ml per 5 gal.  I start to get confused with all the little potions.  Things like ECA, Green Gain, Phyton Git etc.  Having read around a little today, I think I've grasped the purpose of these three.  Then we come to the Penac powders, iron bottom, Green Bacter etc.

I think the main thing I'd like to know is what are the dosing for ECA, Green Gain and Phyton Git?  X drops per gallon?  Also, as I say, a comprehensive writeup on the whole ADA system would be awesome too


----------



## Garuf (19 Mar 2010)

If you read the description and it sounds like nonsense it probably is. Stuff like Penac w etc are all snake oil products and aren't needed at all. Tom Barr has an analasys but my subscription has ran out so I can't link you or explain. 
Between Tom, James and Ceg, the science minded of us, would be best to analysis and comment upon their actual use, I remember a list on TPT but it got trolled by ADA fan boys and found itself deleted.


----------



## ashpitt (20 Mar 2010)

I got these table from http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=4023 credit goes to Aqua Creation Technologies (Malaysia).
Might not fully answer the purpose of particular fertz. Still it such a good guide IMHO..

24"x12"x12" = 50l tank



30"x15"x15" = 96l tank



36"x18"x18" = 170l tank




ill upload more soon.

Regards


----------

